# 243 win H1000 55gr?????



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

working up some loads on ol reliable (243 win BDL bone stock) and i have some h1000 around I am not looking to milk tons of speed out because she is my fur gun but is i could fill the case up a bit i think i could stink the groups a bit plus cut back on barrel erosion.
i been streaching her legs a bit (500+) and I don't wanna burn her out only to learn that I am not gonna do any better then i was in the start. I am building a 6 rem to shoot match rounds so i am not interested in switch to bullets heavier the 60gr.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Id say give hodgdon a call on monday and ask them if they have any load data for a 55g bullet. I know they can give you a pile of info on a heavier bullet. H1000 is typically used in magnum calibers and heavy bullets in smaller cases. I use h1000 in the slr and i know a buddy is using it in his 22-243 shooting the heavy 80g bullets. Give them a call.
Xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I talked to Dave, over at Hodgdon and he said they don't recommend H1000 in that cartridge for that small a bullet. His suggested in Varget in the extruded line or CFE223, H380, or H414. I guess i'd stick with the Varget if it were mine. I had really good luck with Varget in my old 243 with the 55g through 90g bullet.

Hope this helps. 
Deano


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks dean I e-mailed them but got nothing back. I figured it might be a bit slow. I have a can of varget so i will give her a try. I try not to be a varget junky but its hard when it runs in everything i shoot and shoots well most of the time. i am working up some H4895 loads now but i will run a varget string next

Thanks again


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i have used varget with some old 80 grn speers my father in law had and they worked great on the yotes last year. Little damage to the fur. never ran them over the chrony guessing not a barn burner by any means but a good acurate load he liked.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

airforcehobit said:


> I try not to be a varget junky


HEY&#8230;.I resemble that remark eace:


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

Ha ha ha i promise i was not poking ribs with that one. But it is truly hard not to be one dimenional when the one dimention always works.


----------

